# New Trick



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy's new trick


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just love Mr. Cutie!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww thats sooo cute!!! I love it Kat. Snowy is soo smart and adorable!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*







GREAT JOB! Snowy you are so good.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!! that was so cute!! Snowy, you are so smart!! What are u going to show us next??


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

he is soooooooooooooooooooooo cute. I just love him !


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go Snowy...............you are such a smart boy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Snowy is doing great,I love his little wave. That's one trick I've had trouble teaching Boo.He does it,but only if I wave my hand right in front of his paw.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Snowy is such a smart little guy. Way to go, Snowy!!!


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

What a sweet boy---I wish you could come train me to train Pixie!


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

So cute!! Snowy is very smart and you are too! I really enjoyed your video.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What a good job Snowy


----------



## kikgrrl (Sep 27, 2006)

cute trick! thanks for the video


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Kat, that was a great video. I loved it!














Snowy is such a smart little guy!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yea Snowy!!!























Steph and Josie


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

Now that was just adorable.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

What a cutie, and so smart too!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowy is so cute, and such a SMART little cookie!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this video the first time around - but I just giggled the whole way through it!


----------



## Dawn0727 (Sep 22, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Snowy, you are so cute!!!</span>


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You are a great trainer!!!!!! An Snowy is a great learner. Cool trick.


----------

